
Police Target Journalists as Trump Blames ‘Lamestream Media’ for Protests - pera
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/01/business/media/reporters-protests-george-floyd.html
======
olliej
They’re a gang, and every officer involved should be sent to jail, for the
same time they’d demand any other violent gang member be sent.

